# Smokey



## Cockys Royals (Jun 28, 2008)

Unfortunately Smokey was mauled to death today by a collie cross. Smokey was asleep in the front garden when 2 kids age 13 & 10 were walking their dog. The dog attacked our cat & killed him. Our neighbor saw the whole event & rang our door bell, by the time my kids told me about it the 2 girls were halfway to the shops, I went after them & demanded they come back with me & give me their details. The youngest was crying her eyes out, I ignored this. She spurted out that their dog didnt mean it (hmm) and that they couldnt stop it, the dog was a rescue from gypsies and had been trained to kill other animals. 

Law states:
Section 2 (Dangerous dogs act)

This is what im hoping to get the parents charged with
Dangerous dogs act 1871
Dog out of control in a public place 1991
No child under 16 should be out with a dog with known or previous violence.

Now my other neighbors came home & they knew the dog & confirmed it had prior violent tendancies.

I advised the 2 girls that they should NEVER be allowed out with a violent dog.
The dog should always wear a muzzle in public areas.
And that I will be contacting the police to press further charges.

The neighbors who knew the dogs family, took the dog & girls home. Whilst we were in the garden burying our poor smokey. My neighbor was on his garage roof and advised me that the dog is insured and that the mother said "She was sorry" I laughed at this and asked "If she was too scared to come & say that to my kids"

ANyhow contacted police they agreed with said dangerous dogs act, I stated not only had we lost a family member, but this could have been a baby or toddler. And that the dog was known for being trained to kill other animals.

Our cat didnt stand a chance in hell, to get away from this dog.

Anyway he will be sadly missed, our smokey.

He was an angel, he would be so sweet. Here he is.


----------



## bladeblaster (Sep 30, 2008)

thats terrible.

RIP Smokey


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja (Aug 18, 2009)

that's is horrible, make sure they get whats coming to them.


----------



## Cockys Royals (Jun 28, 2008)

I have photos of his body. You can see where the dog had the whole of smokeys waist & back in his mouth. So enough evidence.


----------



## wilsonc1984 (Nov 26, 2009)

Thats terrible, i hope you get justice for smokey 

eace:RIP Smokeyeace:


----------



## Cockys Royals (Jun 28, 2008)

Well the dog warden has been to see the owner, they have been advised that a child of 10 cannot & should not walk a dog. Especially a LURCHER which is what the dog is supposed to be. They have been cautioned & warned. We are now waiting to hear from the Police as to what will occur, probally same as what the Dog Warden has done, give them a verbal warning re who should walk the dog & it should be harnessed or muzzled.


----------



## ryuk (Apr 23, 2010)

Thats absolutely awful! I'm really sorry for your loss. If you can't control the animal you shouldn't be owning it let alone walking it. What a horrible thing to have to deal with.

Our dog is a lurcher collie cross and will chase anything which is why he is ALWAYS on a short leash in our neighbourhood. He's only ever walked off the lead in the woods or the park where he has only ever terrorized the local squirrel populous who appear to be far to allusive for him. I would NEVER let anyone who didn't have the strength to pull him to heel walk him or any other dog for that matter. 

I often find warnings do nothing to rectify stupid peoples behaviour make sure people in your area are aware that the dog is owned by careless owners and if you see them walking the dog without the required mussel or supervision get back onto the dog warden ASAP. End of the day it'll be the dog that gets destroyed when really it should be the useless owners!


----------



## Cockys Royals (Jun 28, 2008)

I agree RYUK


----------



## Katie73 (Jan 30, 2010)

I am so very very sorry.


----------



## purplekitten (Feb 24, 2010)

thats terrible, same thing happened to our cat 

R.I.P. Smokey xx


----------



## thorntons (May 9, 2010)

I'm so so sorry to hear your news, Smokey was beautiful and its so tragic that this happened. I agree with you, this dog should not have been in the hands of children, the parents MUST have known the situation and not only will it cause heartbreak for you but it must have been disturbing and scarring for the kids if they were unable to stop it. The parents should never have let this happen.
I really hope that you get justice for your little one, you are right, if it had have been a toddler it is quite worrying, Not only is it dangerous to take a dog out that the owners know are like this but it gives other dogs a bad name for it puts fear onto others that NO dogs can be trusted.
I really hope you will be OK and my thoughts are with you at this difficult time xxx


----------



## xerophere (Apr 13, 2010)

That is horrible! So sorry for your loss


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

i cried reading this  how horrific.
Smokey was a BEAUTIFUL cat


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

That all sounds totally horrific. Even the thought of that happening to one of my cats made me feel physically sick!

The world seems to be full of lazy owners and lazy parents who take the easy option every time. The dogs I had when my children were young, were well trained and good, docile dogs, who I trusted 100% and both my children could handle them very well indeed, but they were never allowed to take them out alone, even as young teenagers, law or no law, because it's just too much responsibility. Those two girls were far too young to be given that responsibility.

It doesn't matter how well trained your dogs are, you have to remember the dog coming towards them could be totally out of control and then you've put your child in a dangerous (or in the case of these girls a traumatic) situation. Why do people not think first! :bash:


ryuk said:


> I often find warnings do nothing to rectify stupid peoples behaviour make sure people in your area are aware that the dog is owned by careless owners and if you see them walking the dog without the required mussel or supervision get back onto the dog warden ASAP. End of the day it'll be the dog that gets destroyed when really it should be the useless owners!


Good advice!! :2thumb:

RIP Smokey - you didn't deserve that!


----------



## sammy1969 (Jul 21, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss this is truely tragic and horrific especially for your children to of had to witness the results of such a tragedy.
I never ceases to amaze me that parents will allow chilren to walk their dogs without a supervisory adult especially knowing that it is prone to violence to furry animals. I just hope that something is properly done about this rather than just a warning for as much as I love dogs and know not all are to blame for their behaviour but anyone with an ounce of sense would not allow this type of dog out with young children without a muzzle and a capable adult

Rip Smokey you were so beautiful


----------



## Cockys Royals (Jun 28, 2008)

Thanks everyone, we still miss him, when calling the other cats in for breakfast. Not alot actually happened Police never bothered to get back to us about this. All I know is the dog warden visited them & advised the kids shouldnt walk the dog unsupervised & it has to be on a harness and mouth guard.

We looked for other pics of Smokey but the main pic on this topic is the only one we have, as my pc broke & we had a few on there, we do have pics of him with the older style camera, and my daughter has them all now as he was her baby.


----------



## LlamaLlama (Oct 30, 2009)

im very sorry, love dogs, hate bad owners n unfortunaly theres to many of them
rip smokey


----------



## leopardgeckomad (Feb 2, 2008)

im so sorry for your loss, and im just discusted because it isnt the dogs fault, its the people that trained the dog, i know the dog Must be put down - but if i knew who trained it i would kill em.

also iv gotta stop reading the R.I.P section coz im always in tears wen i do 

anyway sorry for your loss, and i hope the dog gets pts.


----------



## Cockys Royals (Jun 28, 2008)

Read this sundays bedford newspaper & turns out another dog had killed a cat whilst asleep, this time the dog was not on a leash & same as us the neighbors witnessed the unprovoked attack, the owners made it into the newspapers but when I called the local papers about our cat they were not interested :gasp:
This cat owner too stated she was concerned that it could have been a child.

Here is the link to the paper's site, http://www.bedfordshire-news.co.uk/News/ couldnt find an online link but the story is called

"Killer dog puts gran in fear"

There is another story for the same week where a cat gets shot titled

"Uncertain future for pet cat who was shot "sickening" attack.

Hope this helps.


----------



## purple-vixen (Feb 4, 2009)

I'm sorry for your loss mate...

RIP furry one xXx


----------



## jhsnake999 (Apr 12, 2009)

Awww, I'm sorry for your loss. Stupid kids, they shouldn't have been walking a dog with out their parents, even if the dog had a history of violence. I'm sorry for the loss of your cat...


----------

